# NTC 2017 IN LORAIN



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

They announced that the 2017 National Team Championship will be on Lake Erie next year. 
There is multiple opportunities to qualify.

Fishing Walleye Madness Tournaments qualifying through our club WT6

OR

We have side pots for a chance to win a Paid spot. All TWF members are welcome cost is $50. 

We have 2 tournaments left 
5/28 Lake Erie Lorain deadline 5/22
6/25 75 Lake Erie Geneva deadline 6/19

For more info checkout walleyemadness.net 
OR email us at [email protected]


----------

